# Ranger Athlete Warrior



## 275ANGER! (Jan 13, 2008)

**Mods I am selfish and did not post in the Fitness Thread but do as you wish.*

They started implementing this stuff in my last year but has not really caught on.  We still did lots of old school shit but the purpose of this was to have us start training like Athletes.  I am sure the other 2 Battalions have caught on to it because daddy is next door.  Man it was good to be away.



> Ranger Athlete Warrior: a systematic approach to conditioning.(*75 RANGER RGT*)
> From: Infantry Magazine  |  Date: 5/1/2007  |  Author: Mcmillian, Danny
> Print Digg del.icio.us
> The training of combative techniques--like most of the Soldier skills we train--begins with conditioning. Functional, mission-relevant conditioning is the foundation of a warrior's readiness, and in this article I want to provide an overview of one comprehensive and unique initiative that is now well into its second year of assessment here at Fort Benning.
> ...


http://www.encyclopedia.com/doc/1G1-169961488.html

**Mods I am selfish and did not post in the Fitness Thread but do as you wish.*


----------



## JBS (Jan 13, 2008)

The Marine Corps has occasionally dished out full fist punches to young Marines, in recent years, albeit not often after Infantry School, and *not with the consent of the command.*  I've never heard of it happening to recruits, though.

I was once on the receiving end of a punch from a certain Sgt. Dabney (Advanced Infantry Training Company Camp Gieger 1994- if you are reading this,you know who you are M.F'er!).  



ANYWAY, The circumstances are not important, but I remember holding my stomach, in shock and just a little pain, thinking:

*
" I thought they don't do this shit anymore!":)*

Apparently, I was mistaken.


----------



## Typhoon (Jan 13, 2008)

Very interesting article. There are a lot of things that the Army can do to improve physical performance from utilizing the principles of physical training and development used in training civilian athletes. It sounds like the 75th is on its way to doing so...


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 2, 2008)

This is something that has been years in the making.  People have and will always complaing about PTing in full kit or running long distances w/ appropriate running gear or doing obstacle course or lifting weights, etc, etc.  

My first three years in the Army were spent in legland.  PT was fucking horrible.  Push ups, sit ups and 3 mile run M-W-F, fucking basketball or whatever on T and Th.  It was fucking embarassing (and I know a lot of legs still PT like that).

PT during my three years at 2/75 were good.  There was always variation.  Somedays it was weights or agility drills or long ass runs or one of the obstacle courses or PT in full kit or our we would get Jim (the strength coach) to come out and wear our asses out.  There was a reason why my small ass (5'8" and 160 lbs at the time) could carry a 240 and 1000 rounds plus all my other shit without a problem-because I was in damn good shape.

To an extent, I still PT like that.


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Feb 16, 2008)

Good to hear things have changed a bit. 

I was most recently reading : The Triathlete's Training Bible: A Complete Training Guide for the Competitive Multisport Athlete. And I basically came to the conclusion that my training philosophy's were a bit outdated! lol It seems my ole Ranger, RUN YOUR ASS INTO THE GROUND, system of training isn't really all that good for developing overall fitness.

While it wasn't the best for me when I was in my 20's it DAMN sure wasn't working for me in my late 30's! Overtraining the last few months has me a bit laid up with injuries at this point - so I took some time to read a bit and many of the books I've read are talking the same type of training as RAWs. I mean seriously...who ever worried about injuries? preventing or caring for them! LOL That's was 800 motrins were for! FUCK me - it hurts nowadays!

Good to know they are doing things a bit smarter nowadays!


----------



## irnbndr (Feb 16, 2008)

What???  Prevention and care of injuries?  Not running every morning at a break neck pace?  That's crazy talk!!!

I thought Regiment would never come to their senses in respect to PT.  Good to hear, maybe they will increase the average tour by a year or two.

Why didn't they "train smarter" when I was there?  Payin for it now!


----------



## 275ANGER! (Dec 9, 2008)

*Nutrition Program*

Power Point of Ranger Athlete Warrior Nutrition Program

http://www.usuhs.mil/mem/champpresentations/RangerRegimentNutritionProgram.ppt#1


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 10, 2008)

One of the staff officers here came from 3/75 and incorporate some RAW stuff into the warm-up, PT and cool downs.  Smokes my bags everytime and good program.  He's also a big fan of cross fit.


----------



## lancero (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks Anger for posting the PP slideshow.  It was pretty intersting, especially the BF analysis of the BRC teams.   

Also, it is good to see LTC Kotwal is still in regiment.  He was a good dude and a solid Ranger.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Apr 10, 2009)

Update on RAW Program:



> 75th Ranger Regiment Ranger Athlete Warrior Program
> (March 2009)
> 
> In this article, we will cover the primary developments in the Ranger Athlete Warrior Program (RAW) over the past two years. The concept for the Ranger Regiment’s human performance initiative dates from the summer of 2005. Refinement of the program continues based on feedback from across the Regiment and interaction with physical training professionals, both military and civilian.
> ...



https://www.benning.army.mil/75thranger/content/RangerAthlete.htm


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 10, 2009)

I just downloaded the file from that site (there is so much info that it took forever). Lots of good info!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 10, 2009)

I just pulled this photo from one of the numerous powerpoints in the package, ahh memories lol.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 10, 2009)

That isn't yours truly, is it?

That a SKEDCO in tow?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 10, 2009)

Nah, from the ppt.  It's a SKEDCO


----------



## EverSoLost (May 13, 2009)

This is Awesome!  Thanks I'm going to share it with our Fitness Trainer :)


----------



## 275ANGER! (Mar 5, 2010)

I was on Bennings Ranger Regiment site and they have really added a lot of good info on RAW.  They have made several DOCs and PPTs available, I am definitely impressed on how serious Regiment has taken this initiative. 
https://www.benning.army.mil/75thranger/content/physical.htm

 Hybrid workout sample, sounds like fun...



> *DUNCAN’S DELIGHT*
> This circuit can be done in 3 or 4-man teams
> 1)	 100m Sprint  (out to sidewalk and back)
> 2)	100m Sled Pull (90lbs)
> ...


----------



## AssadUSMC (Mar 6, 2010)

This is the best damn thread.  Just reading those circuits wears me out... I need to get back into SHAPE!!!


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 6, 2010)

AssadUSMC said:


> ...I need to get back into SHAPE!!!



Round is a shape.  

Crip


----------



## Ravage (Mar 7, 2010)

That was hard


----------



## AssadUSMC (Mar 7, 2010)

surgicalcric said:


> Round is a shape.
> 
> Crip


 
Bastard.


----------



## pardus (Mar 29, 2012)

Bump with updated link.

Functional Fitness


----------



## RMM80 (Aug 12, 2015)

I know this is an older thread it is in regards to the RAW program. Would this be a good program for SFAS prep as well as RASP? http://www.benning.army.mil/infantry/rtb/content/PDF/Ranger School Prep 1 2.pdf I finally found a training partner in my area that is on the same work schedule as myself and the 90 templet that RAW has in the link is what he just started.He is preparing for RASP and ships to OSUT the same day as me, making it very convenient. So i wanted to ask those with experience if it would be of benefit to someone training for the Special Forces pipeline. Thank you.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 12, 2015)

RMM80 said:


> I know this is an older thread it is in regards to the RAW program. Would this be a good program for SFAS prep as well as RASP? http://www.benning.army.mil/infantry/rtb/content/PDF/Ranger School Prep 1 2.pdf I finally found a training partner in my area that is on the same work schedule as myself and the 90 templet that RAW has in the link is what he just started.He is preparing for RASP and ships to OSUT the same day as me, making it very convenient. So i wanted to ask those with experience if it would be of benefit to someone training for the Special Forces pipeline. Thank you.



You are asking essentially the same question in every fitness and prep thread...  STOP NOW.  Read and evaluate what others have already said instead of spamming us with the same unresearched question "Is this what I should be doing?"  

You need to learn to self evaluate and plan your own workouts and preparation.  All of the information is already here on the site in multiple threads...  find it, evaluate it, and use it.   Use the development algorithm:  thesis, antithesis, synthesis, new/revised thesis.  

The reason the long time membership/SOF membership here gets bent out of shape in cases like this is that the questioner  :
1. thinks he is special because there is no way he can fail  and is entitled to ask anything without research.
2. see 1 and add is too lazy to do the work himself.
3. see 1 and add can't be bothered to do any research because all of the SOF guys should be required to answer anything he asks.

We really do want to help you guys get ready.... but we don't want guys on our Teams who feel they are entitled to special treatment and are too lazy to help themselves to the free and open information because it requires more than asking a question that's been asked 5, 10, 15 times.

What has been your mental, emotional, spiritual, moral  and ethical prep plan for the upcoming journey?   Those are what de-select as many candidates as the physical aspect. 

Now go do some friggin research.


----------



## 8654Maine (Aug 12, 2015)

Ranger School and the 75th Ranger Rgt w/ RASP are 2 entirely different entities.  Prep for 1 does not equate to adequate prep for the latter.  At least that's what the Batt boys tell me.


----------



## RMM80 (Aug 12, 2015)

x SF med said:


> You are asking essentially the same question in every fitness and prep thread...  STOP NOW.  Read and evaluate what others have already said instead of spamming us with the same unresearched question "Is this what I should be doing?"
> 
> You need to learn to self evaluate and plan your own workouts and preparation.  All of the information is already here on the site in multiple threads...  find it, evaluate it, and use it.   Use the development algorithm:  thesis, antithesis, synthesis, new/revised thesis.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the correction.


----------

